# From MR2 Turbo to Quattro tt 3.2



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, This is my first post on here so be kind. I'm 63 years old and am seriously contemplating selling my MR2 turbo and buying a 3.2 TT. I only use my MR2 as a Sunday-sunnyday toy and shall do the same if I change to a TT. There are a few reasons for wanting a change....first off all the Tein coilovers are killing my back and though I like the do or die handling of the MR2 I now feel that I would like something a little more shall we say "safe and predictable".
As for the power aspect I would certainly want as much power if not more than the MR2 and so am leaning towards the 3.2 though I appreciate that power gains can be achieved easier from the turbo than the naturally aspirated engine, however I would like to buy and keep a completely standard car, so no mods.
I suppose the question is which year of 3.2 would give me the best bang for bucks, looking for a keeper folks to take into my dotage..... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome along ,theres a few on here that have come from an MR2 background


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
3.2 has to be the best engine for a low miler keeper.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
Mk1 V6 in manual or DSG from 03 to 06
Mk2 V6 in manual or S-Tronic from 56 to 2010, end of 3.2 production.
Steve


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

blz-8027 That's good to know.

Hoggy That's what I want to hear, I really do fancy the v6........... 

V6RUL Thank you for the info, is there a specific reason why your recommendation begins in [smiley=book2.gif] 03 for the mk1?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Fellow ex-MR2 MK2 owner... good choice of motor - bought a MK2 MR2 in 2004 with 110k on the clock, put another 35k on the clock & sold it for the same money, still sounded like a sewing machine & it never missed a beat even after all the abuse it got

all the best in yr search


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi superbigal, Have a read here. V6 wasn't avail in MK1 TT until 2003. 
If it was avail in 2001 I would still have one, but can't bear to part with my 225 after all these years.  
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
Hoggy.


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Samoa said:


> Fellow ex-MR2 MK2 owner... good choice of motor - bought a MK2 MR2 in 2004 with 110k on the clock, put another 35k on the clock & sold it for the same money, still sounded like a sewing machine & it never missed a beat even after all the abuse it got
> 
> all the best in yr search


 Hi, What have you got now and how is it going? Love the MR2 but feel I need to move on...............


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi superbigal, Have a read here. V6 wasn't avail in MK1 TT until 2003.
> If it was avail in 2001 I would still have one, but can't bear to part with my 225 after all these years.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
> Hoggy.


 Thanks Hoggy, I'm sure you love your turbo, it's just great when it spools up..........


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Well it took me nearly 3 years and I sold my mr2 turbo a couple of years ago and bought my low miles 2004 tt, 3.2 a few weeks ago. 58k miles and it's had £10k spent on it with servicing, mechatronic repair, new chains, etc, etc, with all the receipts for work done and all previous mots, never failed an mot and only ever 1 advisory on tyres. It drives beautifully and is as fast as my old mr2 so I'm well pleased. At 66 I think I'm in love. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you found the right TT in the end


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alan, Welcome to TT ownership & so pleased you picked the 3.2 & even more pleased it was the iconic MK1 8) 
Hope she's a goodun, looks as if it is by what has been replaced.
I almost replaced my XR3 with the MK2 MR2 when they 1st became avail, so pleased I didn't & I still have her.
We just need a pic of both now.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ex888 (Jan 1, 2015)

I like how you describe the MR2 turbo as 'do or die' - perfectly describes the handling.....! The only car I've ever crashed although they're that mad it felt like it crashed itself!! You won't regret moving to the TT V6 - supreme sound, silky power delivery and Quattro .. much better. Good luck!


----------

